# abandoned iui, what next?



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there, wondered if anyone else been in this situation.
Have just had another scan on a stimulated iui cycle and have 3 follicals of 19 and another of 14.
Clinic have cancled treatment, am wondering has this happened to anyone else ?
not sure weither to try another iui or if ivf would be more suitable.
This is our second iui, first cycle only 1 folli bfn and same drugs this time 4!!!
I had accupunture this time too, could that have made a difference, any advice would be great.


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Lou la bell

I'm in a simular situation as you although this is my first IUI but had 4 large follies and then several others between 7-9 so it was abandoned on Wednesday.  The clinic I'm at keep saying I'm an excellent candidate for IVF although I know this as I've been through 3 and I always produce very high quality embryos and lots of eggs only problem they don't implant.  

I would try to look at the positive that if you do go on to IVF you will probably be a very good candidate for it. 

Good luck.

Moo.x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi 

I had a similar situation when I had my first cycle of medicated IUI - I took 50mg Clomid days 2-6 and developed 11 follicles (!) - the clinic changed my medication to Gonal F injections which seem to have been more precise at developing more follicles, but not too many. So maybe our clinic could try a different drug combination that may suit you better.

Sadly last cycle was abandoned as ovulated early.

Not sure about the accupuncture, sorry.

Good luck whatever you decide, Love Krissi  x


----------

